# Pontiac OEM 1966 Rally 1 wheels and trim issue



## Kruizin66 (Nov 12, 2021)

Found a set of 4-1966 OEM Rally I: wheels, trim rings, and centers.
I refurbished the wheels and was able to find the parts to refurbish the centers.
The four trim rings need to be redone.
Is there a business that performs these services?
The local chrome guy isn't interested.
One of the four clamps needs to be refurbished or rebuilt.
All four could use a little work getting experience dents out.
None of the aftermarket rings fit well or stay attached to the factory wheels.
All of the aftermarket rings I have seen and researched have similar fitment problems.
14 x 6 x 1 5/8 brushed.
Any suggestions, other than buying a set of 17 inch "vintiques" and calling it a day.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Nothing better than OE but finding a true craftsman to refurbish anything anymore is near impossible.
AMES R1 rings have been used by many who say they look and fit great. Might be an option until you find a Brightwork Craftsman.


----------

